# Member clean-up??



## Chris6647 (Jul 2, 2004)

I belive that the most of the members are never online....
So...
i think that u guys soon should clean-up and delete all thoose 0 post members who never uses their account.... it prob also fill up some space..

if u are gonna do this then you could write a list with all the names of the members u are gonna delete.. and then let that list be in a topic for 2 weeks or so... and thoose who uses that account have to PM the creator of the topic or any mod/admin and say that his/her account shouldnt be deleted....

What do u saY???


----------



## Luse (Jul 2, 2004)

LOL, you know my second or third post on GBAtemp was asking KiVan to think about deleting all accounts that were created just to leech, or people who just join and never post...

He said he didn't want it done in 2002, and the last time it was brought up he still didn't want it done. 

While the idea you mention is sound, the thing is it's easier just to say we're going to do it in a newspost, and then get rid of all those accounts a week later, than it would be to list people 1 at time... 

When all's said an done, it doesn't matter... There are tons of lurkers who will never post, and unless it clogged up alot of space that then made it nessasary, it's not going to change anything with how people interact on the board...


----------



## Darkforce (Jul 2, 2004)

Personally I think this is long, long over due...

You don't need to register just to browse the forum and it is pretty annoying seeing 0 posters as "member of the moment" on the front page all the time. Also they're taking up usernames people who want to post here might want... plus of course are taking up space on the database.

I think like Luse said a message/warning should be posted on the main page... plus prehaps if it can be done a warning email sent out to those the users addresses.

It's good to keep the forum tidy.


----------



## Dragonlord (Jul 2, 2004)

btw... gegenerating a list of all 0 posters is a matter of kivan (or another admin with DB access) pulling off one SQL query and posting the output.

in fact i am with you there. 0 posters are in fact annoying. for reading the forum you need no account but for posting. so if you create an account but do not use it it's like buying a house not using it... others that would like to have a house stand in the rain and you do not use it. isn't kinda helpfull too i think.

(p.s.: there are also people 'claiming' user names just to avoid them beeing taken but never use it because the forum doesn't please them. have been f*ked up a couple of times due to a name-snagger myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Hovercraft (Jul 2, 2004)

and maybe some members just read posts and dont post themselves. and is there anything left to leech off this forum?


----------



## Garageboy101 (Jul 2, 2004)

well... we are getting new people.... ok then... this was a spam ... but those people are on alot...and they still got like 2 post


----------



## Lily (Jul 2, 2004)

Getting rid of all those dead accounts would probably drop the total member count here by a good few thousand. Might be a good thing, might not. After all, a community with 17,000+ registered posters is attractive to newcomers, right? Even if only 2 or 3 hundred actually post on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## dice (Jul 3, 2004)

Guys there's no point discussing this until KiVan returns. Haven't seen him in a while :0


----------



## privateers69 (Jul 3, 2004)

I've registered so I can hit the new posts since last visits button. And on a small chance that I might have something worth while to say.


----------



## C-Man (Jul 3, 2004)

then it wouldn't matter since you can register again


----------



## Mclaren_84314 (Jul 3, 2004)

I can somewhat agree with deleteing zero post members, but for a member who has been here as long as I have, with as little post that I do, I agree with Hovercraft. Many just read the posts.  Like me, I personally visit this site multiple times a day, this is the first web page I look at 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EVERY SINGLE DAY and the last page too.  But I read more often than I post.  And when I do post I believe it has more value to the board than some other for frequent posters.  I think you can all agree that this bored has change over the years and not just the look of it.  So many unneccesarily rude, flamming, or just dumb posts and topics are made by people who just want to make some controversy.  I usually find that the comments made by older members are highly more inteligent and use full than many new comers with high post counts.


----------



## Xanthious (Jul 3, 2004)

I dunno about deleting zero post members. I was a zero post member for almost a month before my first post and I didnt start posting regularly til just the past month or so. It may take SOME zero post members some time to warm up to this place and get the feel. Now if its a long running thing like multiple months then I could see maybe deleting the account. But Id hate to lose someone who could turn into a solid poster just cause it may take him a while to warm up to all of us here.


----------



## DarkLordXX (Jul 3, 2004)

i think if u start to delete the zero posters they might start to spam the forum just to prevent to be deleted... it also took me a while with my first post... and i still don't post very often in the forum... i more like to observe... sorry for my bad english...
greetz DarkLordXX


----------



## Dragonlord (Jul 3, 2004)

hm... ok... one point i didn't take into account... without an account you can't use the 'active posts' under the assistent panel which is the only way i browse the forum... for that you need an account, even if 0 posts.


----------



## MadBob (Jul 3, 2004)

Gawd I can't remember the last time I posted .... DOH!


----------



## lazrhog (Jul 4, 2004)

Well don't remove me please !   I have been around a long time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might not post very often, but I read this forum every day


----------



## dice (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that if it does go ahead that it's just for those 0 posters


----------



## Sonstwer (Jul 4, 2004)

Hmm, I'm not even sure if I'm targeted with this thread... Anyway: There is one very large reason to register on GBATemp without posting - a registered user can switch off the other poster's avatars and signatures. It makes a rather large difference while reading on a slow connection (which usually includes my univertity's clogged WLAN).


----------



## Murdock (Jul 4, 2004)

QUOTE(Hovercraft @ Jul 2 2004 said:


> and maybe some members just read posts and dont post themselves. and is there anything left to leech off this forum?


True. I read much, but i just dont post that much.

And btw, a long time ago, u could leech (Read the sticky about " No more rom links" or something like that.


----------



## cerberus (Jul 5, 2004)

^^ Very good point Sonstwer. Having done this before on a similar forum, the way to approach anything like this is to check for periods of inactivity. All UIDs have timestamps, so if someone hasn't been active for a set amount of time its easy to spot them.
So maybe it should be 0 posters who haven't been active in the last 6 months. that way it would prevent unnecessary deletion of active accounts, imaterial of post counts.

But then nothing can be done without Kivan's say so. And chances are he won't want it done.


----------



## Chris6647 (Jul 2, 2004)

I belive that the most of the members are never online....
So...
i think that u guys soon should clean-up and delete all thoose 0 post members who never uses their account.... it prob also fill up some space..

if u are gonna do this then you could write a list with all the names of the members u are gonna delete.. and then let that list be in a topic for 2 weeks or so... and thoose who uses that account have to PM the creator of the topic or any mod/admin and say that his/her account shouldnt be deleted....

What do u saY???


----------



## janer (Jul 13, 2004)

all right... i agree with all u members said.. but
in my case.. i was nearly 1-2 years not here... but this was not my fault.... so maybe.. some of the "not posting everyday" guys have thier reasons...
but all in all ... there are for sure guys that wanna only leech... DELETE them...


----------



## omega man (Jul 15, 2004)

hey i very rarely post but i do enjoy you guys threads and reviews of the games


----------

